# Baby Girl, Itty Bitty



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

We lost our littlest baby today, a tiny girl I was calling Itty Bitty. With extra feedings, she seemed fine until today. The vet gave her dextrose and ringers but it was not enough.

I feel like a terrible mother and I am so worried about the other two little ones. Please keep them in your thoughts too.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Don't blame yourself. We have all lost little ones like that. Will have them and you in my thoughts.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. What a sad thing to lose one so young.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of the little one. Don't blame yourself, she just wasn't strong enough, I'm sure you did everything possible. The other 2 little ones our in our prayers and thoughts.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So very sorry Linda. Sending good thoughts your way for strong and healthy puppies from here on.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

i am so sorry.
and please, don't blame yourself, you did the best for your baby
i am so sorry...
I send you a lot of thoughts and hugs for you


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Gosh I am so sorry Linda. Its not you fault at all. The others need you so stay strong. Your litter has been and will continue to be in my thoughts.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Please know you, your litter, your family, and Itty Bitty will be in our eveing prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, how sad. . . We'll be keeping her and the rest of your pups in our prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your baby but dont blame yourself. She was meant to be with the angels. Give all that love to the remaining babies. You and her will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear the sad news about Itty Bitty  
I hope the other babies will be okay.. like everyone else has said you shouldn't blame yourself.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh so sad. I'm so sorry. God speed sweet little Itty Bitty angel......


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

So sorry! I'll keep the other two little ones in my prayers! xoxo


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Linda I am so so sorry...I'll tell Fallon to look out for your Itty Bitty...Fallon is a loving mommy and I am sure would take good care of her


----------



## rebeccadam (Dec 23, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you during this trying time!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss of your little one. Sadly some things are just never meant to be. My hopes and prayers for your other two are being sent.


----------

